

French anti-piracy organisation uses pirated font in own logo - anigbrowl
http://fontfeed.com/archives/french-anti-piracy-organisation-uses-pirated-font-in-ownlogo/

======
cpach
This has already been posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052565>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051392>

~~~
ugh
This article deserves to be upvoted in its own right. It's a nice detective
story. (You deserve to be upvoted, too because you provided valuable
information.)

